
Coding Horror: Revisiting "Keyboard vs. The Mouse, pt 1" - luccastera
https://blog.codinghorror.com/revisiting-keyboard-vs-the-mouse-pt-1/
======
emfle
_However, as Tog himself notes, when the keyboard shortcut is already
memorized and well understood, it's a clear productivity win._

Tog never says that as far as I can tell.

~~~
pdubroy
Yeah. Jeff's article makes it sounds as though Tog later refutes the original
quote. But all he does is mention that Ctrl-C and Ctrl-V are exceptions
_because you can use them while using the mouse_.

IMO, the post that Jeff linked to in the comments
(<http://tinyurl.com/2odgua>) provides a better criticism of Tog's keyboard
vs. mouse claim.

------
edw519
The "answer" to "Keyboard vs. The Mouse" is the same as almost every other
"vs." question: it depends on how the software was designed and written.

